# cholla wood for sale



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have extra cholla wood for sale $5 each. See my post on dfwfishbox for pics and what's left

Unsure if I will be at meeting so pu in Irving

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/pr...olla-wood-large-pieces-5-to-10-each-Pu-Irving


----------

